# passive low-pass filter = παθητικό χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο



## fofoka (Apr 7, 2008)

Ακόμη μια απορία από το ίδιο κείμενο (εν προκειμένω, αναφέρεται σε τεχνολογία ενισχυτών):

"Broadband response passive Low Part Filter part"

Έχω μεταφράσει το "passive Low Part Filter part" = Παθητικό Φίλτρο Διέλευσης Χαμηλών Συχνοτήτων, όμως δεν ξέρω πώς να το συνδέσω με το "Broadband response". 

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Καταρχήν έχεις αποκλείσει την περίπτωση να λείπει κάτι από το source κείμενο, π.χ. να υπονοείται κάπου μια παύλα ή ένα κόμμα;

Είναι συχνό φαινόμενο σε κείμενα που παραθέτουν τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά (σε αυτά που αντιμετωπίζω εγώ τουλάχιστον).


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Άσε που δεν πρέπει να αποκλείουμε και τα ορθογραφικά λάθη. Π.χ. θα μπορούσε να είναι low-pass filter.


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

nickel said:


> Άσε που δεν πρέπει να αποκλείουμε και τα ορθογραφικά λάθη. Π.χ. θα μπορούσε να είναι low-pass filter.


Ε ναι, αυτή η επανάληψη του part στην αρχική φράση είναι λίγο ύποπτη.

(Σπεύδω να δηλώσω ότι ξέρω ελάχιστα από ηχεία και ενισχυτές, αλλά δυστυχώς αρκετά από προβληματικά τεχνικά κείμενα.)


----------



## fofoka (Apr 7, 2008)

Χίλια συγγνώμη!!! Εγώ σας μπέρδεψα, επαναλαμβάνοντας το "part". Η πρόταση είναι: "Broadband response passive Low Pass Filter part".

Και πάλι συγγνώμη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Οπότε: χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Πάρε κι έναν ωραίο οδηγό με φίλτρα:

http://www.survey.ntua.gr/main/courses/general/sigproc/lectures/dsp2005_07.pdf


----------



## fofoka (Apr 7, 2008)

Α, ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε Νίκο. Και με το "broadband response" που προηγείται τι γίνεται;


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

_Eυρείας απόκρισης_ δεν το είπαμε αυτό στο άλλο νήμα;


----------



## stathis (Apr 7, 2008)

Εννοεί πώς θα το συνδέσει με τα υπόλοιπα. Έχουν απόκριση τα φίλτρα;


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2008)

Βεβαίως και έχουν απόκριση τα φίλτρα.

(Το είχα ψάξει, γιατί την ίδια απορία είχα. :) )


----------



## fofoka (Apr 7, 2008)

Μάλιστα. Επομένως: παθητικό χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο ευρείας απόκρισης! Απλούστατο! Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο :).


----------

